# replacement ratchet/socket case



## swaterbenny

Mine has a small hole where it was originally sealed with a zip tie when new, but now I just wrap a piece of #12 solid copper in it. Works perfect! Ben


----------



## skymaster

diy; :}:}:} When you figure that out Please tell me so I can fix mine :laughing::yes::thumbup:


----------



## 7echo

Try Sears, they sometimes have the replacement boxes available to order. 

I hate it when those fitted boxes break, it is a hassle. I will sometimes buy a small plastic box, put the sockets on rails and the handles/extensions in a tray. I have a 1/4" box, a 3/8" box, and a metric box.


----------



## PaliBob

diyntn said:


> .....The Craftsman tools held up nicely, but the plastic latches on that case did not.


There may be some but I've never seen a Craftsman case that has held up.
The tools hold up, but not the cases.

The pic shows the original Plastic case for my Craftsman Industrial drill. In my case the sliding latches still worked but the plastic hinges after the first year, were Kaput . I used a bungee around the box until I finally found a compact replacement last month:
http://www.casesandmore.com/Flambeau-18192-FLB1067.html#ManuDetails

It holds everything shown including the speed control,but not the mud mixer bit. Maybe I was just lucky, because there is not a quarter inch to spare in any direction in the yellow Fambeau box.

Sorry for the drift
No help on ratchet cases


----------



## 47_47

7echo said:


> I will sometimes buy a small plastic box, put the sockets on rails and the handles/extensions in a tray. I have a 1/4" box, a 3/8" box, and a metric box.


I just get a small metal tool box and organize them all in one box.


----------



## PaliBob

47_47 said:


> I just get a small metal tool box and organize them all in one box.


 Thanks 47_47, you sparked my memory
In 1960 I had a six drawer mechanics tool box jammed with automotive tools (still have it) The top compartment held a removable tray for the 1/2" tools, but I had all the 3/8th tools jammed in one drawer. Bummer going back and forth to get the right size socket.

I solved it at the Hardware store in Venice CA by asking them to order a case. It took a month to get it, but I still have it. No plastic on these cases. Also available in different sizes. The Snap-On case fits nicely in the drawer.

I was surprised to see they look the same, Only in 1960 there was no color option from RED.
http://www.paddockclub.co.kr/snap/Install/catalog/html/web/webS/5/S501.htm
.


----------



## Just Bill

Years ago I got a socket set from Sears in a soft pack, elastic held everything in place. Handy set but........now the elastic is shot and i can't find a substitute. I hate to just have everything in a pile.


----------



## 47_47

PaliBob, 

When I was a tech, I cut a piece of 3/4" plywood to fit in the bottom drawer of my tool box (approx 36"x 18"). Screwed (2) drawer pulls and socket rails to the plywood and placed this set up in my tool box. Every morning, lift out the board and placed on a shelf.

If I needed to do a side job, place the tray on the back of the truck and work from there.


----------



## PaliBob

47_47 said:


> If I needed to do a side job, place the tray on the back of the truck and work from there.


Cool Solution :thumbsup:


----------



## gepetto392

what I have done is go to the wood workers supplies sites they have latches for wood boxes ( cigar, jewelry etc ) many, many styles and the costlier ones last a long time.


----------



## gepetto392

*thanks*

It's a cheap way to get around the lousy engineering of Sears. And I am cheap but I hate to throw something away that can be saved. Thanks 
:thumbup:.


----------



## user1007

I cannot single out Sears. Most plastic boxes, or especially their latches, don't last. When I need a case for something I shop for the right size to hold everything. I then get a piece of foam, wet it and freeze it. When frozen you can drill perfect holes or use a saber saw to cut out shapes. Thaw it out and you have a custom fitted foam insert to hold sockets, handles, or whatever.


----------

